# video: the noise of very fast slingshot ammo!!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a little video from a "can denting session". 
Distance from 10 to 40 yards.
The flight noises are really nice!!






Regards
Torsten


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

wish i could shoot like you. excellent.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Those last shots are awsome!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That was fun to watch and hear ! Great video !


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

SSSsshhwwp-Shhhwwwppp==So Cool= Thanks











NoSugarRob said:


> wish i could shoot like you. excellent.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Mein Gott, ist so quiet out there where you are shooting! You are a good shot Torsten! BTW, What is the cut of your fastest band set Bud ( length,and widths of taper and size ammo for fastest shot and was it with Black Theraband? Thanks Flatband


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your nice words!!

Gary, do you mean the 460 fps stuff or the fastest set from this can-video?
Both was black thera-band.

Regards


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

what was used as ammo? pew!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Lovely video and amazing shooting torsten please keep them coming


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Gib said:


> what was used as ammo? pew!


10 mm steel for the few long range shots, 11 - 12 mm for the short shots.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That was fun!


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

good stuff again i really enjoy these vids.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

You are the Mike Jordan of slingshots.

Your shooting of a slingshot pistol what I hope to do with a slingshot rifle.

Great shooting!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

VERY COOL video, thanks for sharing!

Do you have pictures/info of your set up?

THANKS!

Tom


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

It is tbb, tapered nearly 2:1, albatros style and attached on very light and durable pouches.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

wow...your stance was confusing me at first because it looks as if you would do an overshoulder shot. these are impressive skills...big up.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Overshoulder shot?
I`ve never tried it. Is it possible with a slingshot?


----------

